# Look at what they did to my maltipoo !



## car-abusa

I took my dog to the groomer and told her to just trim, and that I still wanted him to look like a maltipoo, well I picked him up, and she cut him real short, and he looks like a poodle, my wife said that his fur will alway be curly from now on, and not straight like it was before ! somone please tell me he will go back to the way he was, the first two pictures are before he went to the groomer, and the third is what he looks like after (not his picture, but what he looks like minus the sunglasses)


----------



## KBLover

I think it might grow back to the way it was. I don't know about Maltese, but I think the hair will grow back the way it was before it was shaved?

I know Wally had to be shaved down even further than that (another story), but his hair grow back quickly and looks the same in terms of texture and probably will get just as long as time goes on.

Such a lovely dog, btw. His face reminds me of Wally's. I guess that's why they say his breed is related to the Maltese


----------



## agility collie mom

Don't worry it will grow back. They gave him a puppy or teddy bear cut. He looks cute both ways!


----------



## car-abusa

agility collie mom said:


> Don't worry it will grow back. They gave him a puppy or teddy bear cut. He looks cute both ways!


He still is cute, but he was much cuter before, I just wanted to know it it would grow back straight, and not curly, Thank you for the reply


----------



## agility collie mom

It will grow back straight. The weight of the hair straightens the curl out. By the way love the doggles!!


----------



## Graco22

Without seeing an actual picture of your dog (though I understand your dog's trim is similar to the one posted, to a professional groomer, we can see things in coat type, etc. from a pic) its hard to say whether the coat will grow back straight or curly. How old is your dog? If he is a puppy, what was trimmed off could have been puppy coat, and now you are seeing only adult coat, which was growing in under the puppy coat. If he is over a year and a half, his hair should grow back just like it was. Just be sure to keep him well combed out so that he doesn't have to get a short cut again. Maltese mixes generally have VERY difficult coats to work with, as a maltese does. They matt very easily, and those matts are usually right up on the skin. Soft, cottony coats are very high maintenance, and are difficult to work with for both owners and the groomers. 

And I have to add this, but I mean no personal offense to you..but as a poodle lover, it drives me crazy when clients say their dog looks like a poodle when they aren't happy with the hair cut...Its the most common saying I hear on all the forums, and I have yet to see a pic that does actually look like a poodle...Poodles do not have round, teddy heads...they have shaved faces and alot of hair on their legs..Sorry, its just a pet peeve of mine, so I try to educate people on what a poodle actually looks like...If I had pics on this computer, I would post one for you..but you can look thru the Before and After pics in this forum and see some.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady

car-abusa said:


> I took my dog to the groomer and told her to just trim, and that I still wanted him to look like a maltipoo


I've been grooming professionally for long time, and I can't tell you how much the word "trim" frustrates me.

When someone says they just want their dog "trimmed", I always ask two more questions:
Do they want a full body haircut, AND how long do they want their dog's coat to be on the body.

If you take your dog to be groomed again, tell the groomer how long you want your dog's hair to be after the haircut, and that should eliminate another misunderstanding like this.



Graco22 said:


> it drives me crazy when clients say their dog looks like a poodle when they aren't happy with the hair cut...Its the most common saying I hear on all the forums, and I have yet to see a pic that does actually look like a poodle...


LOL......I'm glad I'm not the only one who hears this....I'm still trying to figure it out....

.


----------



## MoonStr80

Coming at you like a law sue! That just play WRONG what the groomer did to your dog  I hope you have enough sweaters


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Moon, it was not necessarily wrong, please read Graco's post before you go blaming the groomer! The dog was not injured in any way, there was no actual wrong-doing - sounds like a miscommunication to me. And IF the dog was matted - shame on the owners - NOT the groomer.

I personally do not like the cut. But since I was not there to feel the dog's coat, I make no judgement on what the groomer did.

And - I also do not see ANY resemblance to a poodle AT ALL! If thats what you think a poodle looks like - you need to do a little research on poodles! 

And - there is no standard cut for a "malti-poo" This is a mixed breed, and your pet looks like a maltese to me, an adorable one.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Moon, it was not necessarily wrong, please read Graco's post before you go blaming the groomer!


Absolutely.

The owner did not specify the length he wanted left on his dog.
He only said he wanted the dog "trimmed", which is a very vague term, in my opinion.

This was a case of miscommunication/misunderstanding.

The dog was not harmed, and the hair will grow back.

Although, I shouldn't be surprised.
Everyone always blames us when their dog isn't "trimmed" the way they wanted.
.....*SIGH*
.


----------



## car-abusa

Ok all, I am not a dog expert, maybe I should have said I want him to look like he does, just take a little off or something, but I did say I want him to look like a maltipoo, and to me that meant like he was, does it look like a trim to most of you ? it looks like almost a shave to me, I just hope it goes back to the way it was, I paid a lot of money for that puppy, oh he is just about to turn 5 months old, I will try and get some real photos of him so you can see. Thank you all for your input


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady

car-abusa said:


> Ok all, I am not a dog expert, maybe I should have said I want him to look like he does, just take a little off or something, but I did say I want him to look like a maltipoo, and to me that meant like he was, does it look like a trim to most of you ?


"Trim", is a relative term, in other words it means different things to different people.
That's why I specifically ask, "How much length to you want left on your dog?', when someone says "Trim".

To be fair, the groomer really should have been specific, and asked you how much length you wanted left on your dog.

That's what I personally do when the owner is not specific about the length they want.

If the dog is matted, and must be clipped shorter than the owner wants, I always let them know that I will have to clip the dog short because of the matting.

That way, the owner is not surprised or shocked about the way their dog looks when they pick him/her up.


----------



## car-abusa

Here are the after and before pictures, he still is cute, but I liked him better before


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

He is precious.

He must have been a little devil on the table! I don't think the cut looks finished. But for a puppy, it may have been all they could do (wiggly pups not used to being groomed)

Just keep in mind - there is no standard "maltipoo look" He is a cute mutt, sorry you paid so much money for a mixed breed, but hey...he will grow back.... hopefully the way you want....


----------



## Graco22

Aw, he is cute! Though I would not say he is anywhere CLOSE to what I would call a shave, its looks like about half of the coat he had was clipped off. He is still at least an inch long from what I can tell, though the ponytail and longer hair on the head was clipped short. At 5 months, he is certainly now changing, or about to change from puppy coat to adult coat. Time will tell what his coat texture will be like when he is done changing over. I agree that the groomer should have gotten more specific lengths from you. Trim is just too generic of a term, (as are many others..for instance, you think the dog is practically shaved, I think he's nowhere near that) It is just hair, and trust me, it will grow back...fast..lol Just keep up with brushing and combing..he is certainly still long enough to need brushing and combing daily! Next time you take him in to the groomer, (and if you go back to the same groomer, it will be easier to specify how much longer than last time, as they should have record of what they did)...Tell them/show them exactly how much hair you want off or left..If you want the ponytail back, if you want fuller legs, etc. Again, there is NO SUCH THING as a Maltipoo haircut...they are a mixed breed, and no such haircut exists, as they have no breed standard, etc. Not all maltipoos look alike, so what you think your particular mix should look like may not be what the next person thinks they should look like. Be very specific about every aspect of the pup's haircut.  Just take it as a learning experience, and now you know more info in order to explain the haircut you want to the groomer.


----------



## pugmom

I have no idea about grooming as I have never owned a dog that needed anything besides a wash and a nail trim ....but would it help to bring a picture of what you want?......I do that when I go to get my hair cut if I'm going for something else then my regular style


----------



## jesirose

car-abusa said:


> I did say I want him to look like a maltipoo


That means nothing, maltese poodle crosses can look very different from each other and be cut many different ways. Since your dog is part poodle, saying he looks like a poodle seems perfectly fine


----------



## car-abusa

I am new to this breed, so I guess I didn't realize there were so many variations, it's just that all the maltipoo's I looked at before I bought him (and I looked at a lot) looked like the "before" picture, so that's why I said "keep him looking like a maltipoo" the only reason I paid more than I wanted to for him, was because it was like a couple of days before Christmas, and I wanted to get it for my son. I know that some people say that they are mutt's, (although I think that means that they are from unknown origins, the breeder said that it was from a Maltese and a poodle) I think he is a hybrid HA ! HA !
(trying to justify what I paid !) It was worth the money to see the look on my son's face ! Take care all.


----------



## pugmom

car-abusa said:


> I am new to this breed, so I guess I didn't realize there were so many variations, it's just that all the maltipoo's I looked at before I bought him (and I looked at a lot) looked like the "before" picture, so that's why I said "keep him looking like a maltipoo" the only reason I paid more than I wanted to for him, was because it was like a couple of days before Christmas, and I wanted to get it for my son. I know that some people say that they are mutt's, (although I think that means that they are from unknown origins, the breeder said that it was from a Maltese and a poodle) I think he is a hybrid HA ! HA !
> (trying to justify what I paid !) It was worth the money to see the look on my son's face ! Take care all.


Nope, while you pup is very cute she is a mutt or mix.....multipoo is not a breed of dog...so they can very depending on what traits they take from the sir and dam...


----------



## Graco22

pugmom said:


> Nope, while you pup is very cute she is a mutt or mix.....multipoo is not a breed of dog...so they can very depending on what traits they take from the sir and dam...


And because reputable breeders will not breed mixes, its hard to say of the health and quality of breed standard your pup's parents were. Chances are the parents themselves weren't registered, and weren't high quality dogs in reference to breed standard. That is why there can be such variation in a "malti-poo" or "yorki-poo" etc. There is no standard, and the quality of the dogs being used for breeding these mixes is many times questionable. I've seen maltese that were 4 pounds, and maltese that were 15 pounds. I've seen maltese with long silky hair, and maltese with full,thick bushy coats. And that is the case for every breed, not just maltese...But that is why there is so much variation in the mixes...there is variations in the "purebreeds". That does not mean that your pup is not an excellent pet, and is making your family so happy to have him. He definitely is a cutie, and thats what matters most. He has a loving home and a caring owner.


----------



## car-abusa

pugmom said:


> Nope, while you pup is very cute she is a mutt or mix.....multipoo is not a breed of dog...so they can very depending on what traits they take from the sir and dam...


You can call it a mutt if you want, I like him just fine, I was just kidding around anyway, actually through the years, the best dog I had was a mutt,

I still miss her after all these years after her death


----------



## pugmom

car-abusa said:


> You can call it a mutt if you want, I like him just fine, I was just kidding around anyway, actually through the years, the best dog I had was a mutt,
> 
> I still miss her after all these years after her death


I don't think anyone said mix breeds weren't great dogs?....and mutt is not a derogatory term


----------



## xoxluvablexox

A mutt is a mix of dog breeds. Well your maltipoo is a mix of a Poodle and a Maltise so there for it is a mutt. A very cute one . It's a poodle mix though so it's hair might stay curly. If you didn't want a dog with curly hair you shouldn't have bought a poodle mix. I think as it gets longer though it'll straighten out. Just make sure you brush out the dogs hair a lot because poodles matt really easy... I'm not sure about Maltese though.


----------



## jesirose

Mutt is a four letter word.
So is love.


----------



## car-abusa

xoxluvablexox said:


> A mutt is a mix of dog breeds. Well your maltipoo is a mix of a Poodle and a Maltise so there for it is a mutt. A very cute one . It's a poodle mix though so it's hair might stay curly. If you didn't want a dog with curly hair you shouldn't have bought a poodle mix. I think as it gets longer though it'll straighten out. Just make sure you brush out the dogs hair a lot because poodles matt really easy... I'm not sure about Maltese though.


Like I said, I don't know much about dogs, but his hair wasn't curly before I took him in to the groomer, that's all I know. Have a good night.


----------



## sizzledog

> but I did say I want him to look like a maltipoo, and to me that meant like he was, does it look like a trim to most of you ?


Well, since a Maltipoo is a mix, it looks like the groomer did a standard mixed breed, puppycut on him. I think it looks fine. Maybe a bit choppy, but with his age and coat, that quite possibly have been unavoidable.


----------



## Willowy

Maybe next time you should tell them you want him to look more like a Maltese. Since there's no standardized cut for a mixed breed, you could end up with anything if you say you want him to "look like a MaltiPoo". I never like how dogs look right after they get a haircut anyway, so it might grow out to something you like.

Since he is half Poodle, he may end up with curlier fur as he gets older. It has nothing to do with his haircut, just his genetics. And they do lose their puppy coats eventually.


----------



## 2malts4me

He is adorable. I have a maltese mix and a maltese. When I first starting taking them to their current groomer I would bring a picture to show exactly what I wanted. And would specify exactly what I want - don't shave the muzzle, no baboon butt, no poodle feet, etc. 

If I want a new type of style I will bring in a picture. Just remember it's only hair and it grows back - faster than you'd expect. Make sure that you are brushing and combing him every day especially behind the ears, under his legs, chest area, butt, etc. And, make sure to not brush him with a dry coat or you will get breakage. Get a good leave in conditioning spray and mist his coat before you brush him out - I use CC's ice on ice. And, make sure you are getting down to the skin, not just brushing the top of the coat. Matts are easy to set in and can be painful for you pup.


----------



## car-abusa

2malts4me said:


> He is adorable. I have a maltese mix and a maltese. When I first starting taking them to their current groomer I would bring a picture to show exactly what I wanted. And would specify exactly what I want - don't shave the muzzle, no baboon butt, no poodle feet, etc.
> 
> If I want a new type of style I will bring in a picture. Just remember it's only hair and it grows back - faster than you'd expect. Make sure that you are brushing and combing him every day especially behind the ears, under his legs, chest area, butt, etc. And, make sure to not brush him with a dry coat or you will get breakage. Get a good leave in conditioning spray and mist his coat before you brush him out - I use CC's ice on ice. And, make sure you are getting down to the skin, not just brushing the top of the coat. Matts are easy to set in and can be painful for you pup.




Thank you for the reply, If I get him back to were I want him, I am going to take a picture and tell the groomer I want him to look like the picture, I guess it was part my fault, but this groomer supposedly has 20 years experience, so she should have asked me more questions. On a side note, I am having a problem with getting him to go pee outside, he goes to the door when he has to go poop, but not when he has to go pee, I am doing the crate training, and it works good through the night, but when he is out of the cage, he just kind of lets loose when he has to pee, he goes to the door once and a while, but not often. Thank you all for helping a rookie.


----------



## Graco22

car-abusa said:


> Thank you for the reply, If I get him back to were I want him, I am going to take a picture and tell the groomer I want him to look like the picture, I guess it was part my fault, but this groomer supposedly has 20 years experience, so she should have asked me more questions. On a side note, I am having a problem with getting him to go pee outside, he goes to the door when he has to go poop, but not when he has to go pee, I am doing the crate training, and it works good through the night, but when he is out of the cage, he just kind of lets loose when he has to pee, he goes to the door once and a while, but not often. Thank you all for helping a rookie.



That is great that he is letting you know when he has to poo, as he is still very young to be able to do this. Small puppies have a bladder that is tiny...think size of a quarter or half dollar. They need to go out every hour during the day, until they can physically and mentally understand where it is acceptable to pee, and how to hold it. Also, small dogs are VERY hard to potty train completely, so you really want to eliminate any accidents in the house, or he will learn fast that its ok. Scolding after the fact is a lost cause..you have to keep it from happening. Take him out every hour, when he pees, say Pee or potty or whatever word you want to use so that he learns when you take him out and say it, he is to do it. I use two different words for pee and poo so my dogs know what I need them to do. If you find he is still peeing in the house, you may have to step up the crate training. When he goes out and you SEE him pee, let him play and run around the room you are in for half hour or so..Then crate him again for a half hour or so..take him out...if he pees, repeat the above..if he does not pee, then back in the crate for half hour, etc. Try to keep him contained in one room..the whole house is too large an area to keep an eye on him, and too tempting to run into a spot and relieve himself. Keep in mind, he is still very young, and you will have to be like a hawk on him for months yets. Generally, those tiny dogs can take up to a year to be completely housebroken...if you can get them to that point..Be vigilant, small ones are SO hard to completely housebreak.


----------



## MoonStr80

Oops! Forgot to reply this sorry Groovy. 

I did not read the whole OP, usually I skim though it & just flick my fingers as I type  

I agree it is not a malti-poo. She certainly a cutie pootie



GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Moon, it was not necessarily wrong, please read Graco's post before you go blaming the groomer! The dog was not injured in any way, there was no actual wrong-doing - sounds like a miscommunication to me. And IF the dog was matted - shame on the owners - NOT the groomer.
> 
> I personally do not like the cut. But since I was not there to feel the dog's coat, I make no judgement on what the groomer did.
> 
> And - I also do not see ANY resemblance to a poodle AT ALL! If thats what you think a poodle looks like - you need to do a little research on poodles!
> 
> And - there is no standard cut for a "malti-poo" This is a mixed breed, and your pet looks like a maltese to me, an adorable one.


----------



## Pai

jesirose said:


> Mutt is a four letter word.
> So is love.


Nicely said.


----------



## Canadian Dog

Maybe the OP's idea of a trim would be obtained by a scissor cut rather than with clippers. How long can a coat be left using clippers?


----------



## Graco22

Canadian Dog said:


> Maybe the OP's idea of a trim would be obtained by a scissor cut rather than with clippers. How long can a coat be left using clippers?


Coat can be left quite long, up to 2 inches or more, depending on the texture of the coat. Doing a scissor cut on the type of hair this particular type of hair would be extremely time consuming (cruel to put a puppy thru) and would look terrible and choppy. Hand scissor cuts tend to look best on poodly type hair..curly and coarse. Fine, straight hair like the OP's dog...not going to be a pretty picture. Hard enough to get it to look decent with a clipper.


----------

